
Religious Believers Are Nicer Say Researchers - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/society-and-culture/gods-truth-believers-are-nicer-20110908-1jzrl.html
======
getonit
It's easy to be nice when the world you live in is warm and fluffy.

